
Zero-length arrays in C: A cautionary tale - skaul
http://shivankaul.com/blog/c/languages/coding/bug/2017/07/03/zero-length-arrays.html
======
gonzerelli
You can static assert that the offset of your VLA member is the size of your
structure. I haven't thought about alignment requirements, but for many needs
it will do the job.

~~~
skaul
Good idea. The issue I guess in this case was more that we weren't originally
using a VLA member but a zero-length array through a language extension.

